
Amazon Does Right Thing for Women in Tech at the AWS Public Sector Summit 2016 - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/women-in-tech-shine-at-aws-public-sector-summit-2016-692ce0d3f821#.m7dsyoo3z
======
NetTechM
Sounds like it was a good time, wish the article covered what the topics were
a bit more, or maybe a transcript.

